

Ask HN: Natural Language Processing in Objective C? - rytis

I think I heard someone mentioning that OS X has some NLP capabilities built in (was that a CLI tool?), but I can't quite find the reference.<p>Basically I need some simple functions to do statistical analysis, etc on a given piece of text. I'd pick NLTK, but it has to be ObjC and I'd prefer system libs for that...<p>Thanks!
======
gharbad
Objective C is a superset of C. Why does it need to be ObjC?

~~~
rytis
no, it doesn't need to be objC, C is perfectly fine, but it needs to be OS X
friendly, i.e. no bizarre deps, etc. ideally, available as part of the
standard sdk. if such thing exist, obviously.

i remember someone mentioning built-in cli tool, but i can't find the
details... :(

